# 15 jewel Waltham with rare Masonic dial



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

This is an open faced Waltham 18 size, Model 1883 that dates to 1906. The gilt movement has 15 jewels in screwed settings and is in excellent condition and keeps very good time.

The main feature of this watch is the rare hand painted ceramic dial by O'Hara with various Masonic symbols for the five minute markers and a Father Time centre piece. The movement is housed in a 'Banner' gold filled case.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely watch! I too have a Masonic PW from my days in the order. It's an Elgin, in a green gold 'Scepter' case. This houses a size 12, 17 jewel movement, grade 345. The cream dial shows the symbols of the craft Mason in gold, and the hands are blued. The serial number dates it to 1924. This watch is actually for sale in the sales corner.


----------

